# Little Wonder Fan impeller



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Does anyone know who produces the Little Wonder fans?

Is it in house, or is there a outside vendor that is producing them?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

JERSEY said:


> Does anyone know who produces the Little Wonder fans?
> 
> Is it in house, or is there a outside vendor that is producing them?


I think they make their own stuff.

About Little Wonder


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Airborne.
Not sure about that. Look at the scag blower......looks the same
also starting to see some knock offs on craigs......same housing.....

look here.... https://www.ebay.com/itm/MONSTER-14HP-SUBARU-WALK-BEHIND-LEAF-BLOWER-NEW-IN-CRATE-made-in-USA-/154177759312

craigs. https://providence.craigslist.org/grd/d/greene-landscaper-commercial-pro-walk/7232322119.html

that housing is quite similar......

I have tested the Fradan, Giant vacs, and most all of the push Little Wonders. I know what works best. The impeller creates most of the magic.

Generally, I find most "manufacturers" are really just assemblers anymore, they farm out parts to be made, then they just assemble the final product. Just imagine a modern car.........stuff made everywhere..........

thats for you airborne
https://youtu.be/u5CPx-em82o?t=709


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

JERSEY said:


> Airborne.
> Not sure about that. Look at the scag blower......looks the same
> also starting to see some knock offs on craigs......same housing.....
> 
> ...


AH, the good old days of jumping out of the Cadillac in the sky(C-17). @JERSEY, were you in the Army?

I wonder  if Little Wonder makes them for other companies or not? I would think with them still being privately owned they would make their own stuff but you never know nowadays. They may source some of their parts from elsewhere but I would like to think they make and design their own stuff. Is there a specific reason you are wanting to know if they make their own equipment? Are you looking for parts? I'm sure a simple phone call could answer most of your questions.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Every manufacturer has their core competency - making blowers/vacs is one of LW's. And they are one of if not the best in the biz. I'm pretty sure the steel impellors are made in-house, not sure about any of the poly units.

Are you having issues with one or seeking an improvement? There were issues with some blowers from the late 90's - early 2000's with impeller hubs separating from the main weldment and 10HP Flat-head Briggs crankshaft failures.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I rebuilt 2 13hp units recently model 9131 2 new honda gx390 engines.
1 unit needed a fan, someone had a 9hp fan in it- or a 8hp fan.
I bought the 13hp fan kit..and it looks right. works good. New fans dont have welded nut on front anymore.
*S-Fan-13Hp Kit
Part Number:
4166888*

I am always seeking IMPROVEMENT.
I am also seeing they make a 9 blade for the newer models...part number *4166731 WLDMT-FAN 9 *BLhttps://www.jackssmallengines.com/equipment/list/leaf-blower/Fan-Blade/254%3ALITTLE-WONDER

wondering if this will give even more airflow.

Do you know alot about them?

Thanks


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Airborne....I wasnt in the Army...I was in the Navy. Almost went in the Army.......

If you took basic in ft dix.......high probability my father cut your hair off..LOL Now THATs closer than any reel mower..HAHAHAHA


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JERSEY said:


> I rebuilt 2 13hp units recently model 9131 2 new honda gx390 engines.
> 1 unit needed a fan, someone had a 9hp fan in it- or a 8hp fan.
> I bought the 13hp fan kit..and it looks right. works good. New fans dont have welded nut on front anymore.
> *S-Fan-13Hp Kit
> ...


Haven't had to work on one since 2008. Sorry, I do t think I can answer your question.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am wondering whether that engine shaft is straight or tapered. I have various impellered gadgets and most of the engines have tapered shafts.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> I am wondering whether that engine shaft is straight or tapered. I have various impellered gadgets and most of the engines have tapered shafts.


LW uses a straight shaft to mount their impellors. I don't think that has changed. Some used to be a real b**** to disassemble. Torching the impellor off it's hub and then splitting the hub used to be a regular procedure. I used to split the hub with an Oxy-acetylene torch right down the keyway. We ALWAYS attempted to pull the fan before quoting engine replacement costs.

Knowing what I do now about why machines are built the way they are, I wonder if a tapered hub design could have prevented some of the failures I saw 15+ years ago?


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

I dont think the tapered hub is superior. I had 2 giant vacs with that tapered hub that fought me. The one on the fradan I had worked ok. I think the machining of the impellor is part of it too, the giant vac fans were too tight.

I have had good luck with the little wonder fans. I have had to heat some , one in particular was a royal PIA from a junker 10hp BS Inteck engine. they also move the most air in my testing.

overall, LW makes the best machines, if you ask me. the junker briggs engines broke all over the place.



MasterMech said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering whether that engine shaft is straight or tapered. I have various impellered gadgets and most of the engines have tapered shafts.
> ...


----------

